# Elven Oratory



## Azol (Sep 11, 2008)

Here are some links to mp3 fragments of the work "Elven Oratory" by Russian composer Mikhail Kostylev:

http://www.tarakanov.net/mp3/Tolkien/Valinor-320.mp3 - introduction "Valinor"
http://www.tarakanov.net/mp3/Tolkien/Aldudenie-320.mp3 - "Aldudenie" ("Lamentation for trees")
http://files.tarakanov.net/audio/mix/valar.mp3 - "Glory of the Valar"
http://files.tarakanov.net/audio/mix/sleep.mp3 - ballad "Sleep, my Miriel"

There are several new tracks from this oratory, here are the links:

http://files.tarakanov.net/mp3/Tolki...Anarkarmeo.mp3 (Of the Sun)
http://files.tarakanov.net/mp3/Tolki...Isilkarmeo.mp3 (Of the Moon)
http://files.tarakanov.net/mp3/Tolkien/08_Noldo_lie.mp3 (Of the Flight of the Noldor)
http://files.tarakanov.net/mp3/Tolki...ortulesseo.mp3 (Of the Darkening of Valinor)

There is an information that the very first performance will be given this January 2009 in Moscow... I will keep you updated, Hopefully it will become available as a recorded version on CD.

Enjoy!

*UPDATE:* the whole Oratory was released on CD and there is a possibility to download it in mp3 format.
http://www.elven-oratory.com/


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: New music for your amusement...*

I was dissatisfied with Valinor. It works if I think of this as a sort of wistful song sung by some elf who hasn't been there for a while. Or mayhaps some sweeping view of the joint from a very neutral point of view? For an introduction to Valinor, I would think of something a bit more grand, but mayhaps my tastes are malformed.

I had to listen to Aldudenie a few times before I could think up anything besides that it has a Nienna with a sort of, "I told you so!" ring to it. Sure, it's still sad and such, but not a surprised sort of sad. It doesn't sound like it's telling much of a story. It's just pure, "Dang, yo, trees're gone. Woe is us." Doesn't even have much anger in it. Probably just some old song that's part of a longer one that elves have been singing for a while. 

Glory Of The Valar is my favorite. Very fun. I'm trying to connect bits of it to different personalities. Haven't gotten all of them yet.

I had to work myself into the mood for Sleep My Miriel (there's no comma in that title?), and there are a couple of ways I could take it. The most obvious one is that it's Finwe singing about his dead wife, but I would think that that would have been a bit sadder. It sounds better if it's just a general thing sung by lots of Valinoreans. I like the idea of it being about the other Miriel, though, more oftenly referred to with Tar in front of her name. I don't know who'd be singing it or in what situation, but it fits in my mind as a, "Well, dang. She was a missed opportunity," sort of song. Ah, I wasn't really paying attention to the lyrics. Those might have shed light on what it's supposed to be about.  I'm not a big fan of lyrics, though. They're just distracting me from the pretty music.


----------



## Azol (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: New music for your amusement...*



YayGollum said:


> I had to work myself into the mood for Sleep My Miriel (there's no comma in that title?)


 
That was just an error, as I had to translate titles from Russian into English analogs.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: New music for your amusement...*

Hey Azol,

How did you come by these works? And thanks for sharing!


----------



## Azol (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: New music for your amusement...*

Just came across it in the Russian classical music forum I visit from time to time.
I will keep you updated if there are any new tracks will become available.


----------



## Azol (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: New music for your amusement...*

There are several new tracks from this oratory, check the first post in this thread for the links and the news!


----------



## Azol (Jun 21, 2009)

*Elven Oratory has been released!*

New update to the first port in this thread (check it out!)

http://www.elven-oratory.com/


----------

